# Malcador, Magnus and Ahriman



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

im having trouble.....need help figuring this out

who is the most powerful psyker of the 3 

Malcador Magnus or Ahriman


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your kidding right? Between the psyker primarch who destroyed all of the wards of the imperial palace from halfway across the galaxy, the Emperor's confidant who held back the daemonic tide while the Emperor fought Horus, and the chief librarian of Magnus's legion?

Magnus and Malcador are miles above Ahriman, and seeing how Magnus is one of the primarchs (whose abilities are noted as possibly exceeding that of the Emperor) I'd go with the Crimson King.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Magnus all the way.

The others aren't even in the same league......


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Didn't Malcador hide a planet so the Grey Knights chapter could be built? I'd say that's some serious mind power right there. 
All in all though, Magnus is the strongest in mind.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

darkreever said:


> Your kidding right? Between the psyker primarch who destroyed all of the wards of the imperial palace from halfway across the galaxy, the Emperor's confidant who held back the daemonic tide while the Emperor fought Horus, and the chief librarian of Magnus's legion?


i love this reaction, but says it all i think magnus is.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Magnus more powerful psyker then Big E?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Malcador is exactly 568.5369 percent stronger than Ahriman and Magnus is 342.54 percent stronger than Malcador. The "Big E" as you so lazily put it is 94768.485% more powerful than Magnus. So glad you asked this question.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Malcador is exactly 568.5369 percent stronger than Ahriman and Magnus is 342.54 percent stronger than Malcador. The "Big E" as you so lazily put it is 94768.485% more powerful than Magnus. So glad you asked this question.


Did you remember to carry the .1 this time?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Of course I did, you have to be completely serious with this sort of thing.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just checking.

I don't want a repeat of that thing with Z, and the jelly mould..... :nono:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The only direct comparison we have between Malcador and Magnus concerns the Golden Throne. The Emperor intended to seat Magnus upon the Throne in order to sustain the artificial bridge that allowed humanity to access the webway network. At the height of the Siege of Terra, Malcador temporarily took over the role and the effort killed him. This, to me, suggests Magnus.



Emperorguard500 said:


> Magnus more powerful psyker then Big E?


Psykers should not be categorised in terms of raw power when there are so many variables. Magnus probably had more knowledge of specific things than the Emperor did, it seems the case that he also steeped himself in more daemonic lore than the Emperor did. Where as the Emperor certainly had much more experience and perhaps more raw potential.


----------



## AshArtKing (Nov 27, 2013)

Malcador was the most powerful human psyker in the galaxy after the Emperor himself.


darkreever said:


> Magnus is one of the primarchs (whose abilities are noted as possibly exceeding that of the Emperor)


I seriously doubt this.

I mean legend says that the Emperor could actually stop time.
I really dont think that Magnus can do anything close to this.
It was the Emperor that made waves that caught the attention of the chaos gods.
No other human or super human can say the same.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Didn't Malcador hide a planet so the Grey Knights chapter could be built? I'd say that's some serious mind power right there.


My impression was that this was done through technological means, not psycker abilities; correct?

Jacobite, where did you even get those calculations. Can we all just say Magnus and call it a day? Serious seems like a petty arguement to me that is clearly defined by the new lore.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really? I have to spell out where I got those figures? I would have thought that it was obvious.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I could be wrong and it was done by technological means. Will have to do some research on it. Don't know why, I just have it stuck in my head that it was done with psyker abilities.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

AshArtKing said:


> I mean legend says that the Emperor could actually stop time.
> I really dont think that Magnus can do anything close to this.


IIRC Magnus manipulated the flow of time in _A Thousand Sons_.



AshArtKing said:


> It was the Emperor that made waves that caught the attention of the chaos gods.
> No other human or super human can say the same.


Many mortals have drawn the attention of the gods over time. The Emperor is certainly not unique in that regard.

See this thread for a good discussion which compares the power of the Emperor & Magnus.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I just got finished doing payroll and you guys throw more Numbers at me? Dont forget that the distance between the three causes the Difficulty in Warp manipulation to Rise exponantially by 0.65336219 each AU. This would Make Big E only 15230.5648 times more powerful than Magnus


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

darkreever said:


> seeing how Magnus is one of the primarchs (whose abilities are noted as possibly exceeding that of the Emperor) I'd go with the Crimson King.


Plus seeing how he slaughter his way through half a Chapter recently and almost killed the current "Head Wolf," Chapter Master of the Space Wolves; I'd say the man is clearly the most powerful.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> Plus seeing how he slaughter his way through half a Chapter recently and almost killed the current "Head Wolf," Chapter Master of the Space Wolves; I'd say the man is clearly the most powerful.


Wasn't it just the remnants of a single Great Company and he had already been raised to daemonhood...who knows how much is his actual strength?


----------



## XXTerminus DecreeXX (Jan 25, 2014)

Magnus first of course, Malcador 2nd but I wonder if that is because he was legit that awesome or the bond he had with the emporer was a reason he was so powerful, ahriman i would say is last. But post heresy I would give 2nd place to ahriman because all that forbidden knowledge and time to train makes him powerful.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The only direct comparison we have between Malcador and Magnus concerns the Golden Throne. The Emperor intended to seat Magnus upon the Throne in order to sustain the artificial bridge that allowed humanity to access the webway network. At the height of the Siege of Terra, Malcador temporarily took over the role and the effort killed him. This, to me, suggests Magnus.


One thing I would nitpick with your logic here is that Magnus was intended to be sitting on a functioning gateway, not holding back the tide of the warp from invading Terra. So that is not an apples to apples comparison. That being said, I think Magnus is probably the greater psycher.

HOWEVER...

I am willing to bet the Emperor told Malcador his intentions with the gateway, where he kept all his son's in the dark. He also probably trusted Malcador with the knowledge of Chaos, where again he did not trust his sons. Why would he put so much trust in an ordinary 'man'?


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> IIRC Magnus manipulated the flow of time in _A Thousand Sons_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nit picking again. Others have drawn the attention of the Gods - Horus certainly did. But when mortals get their attention it is for one of 2 reasons. They want to corrupt them or destroy them. The Emperor is unique in that he was a singular threat to them. I would go so far as to say an equal. They were afraid of him because he might be able to destroy them. He forced them to combine forces to defeat him. And while that has happened after the Heresy, to the best of my knowledge it never happened before.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

stupid thing double posted, sorry


----------

